# The Ultimate Driving Challenge



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*This is great! The Discouvery Channel in the states aired this show on driving in Manila. I wonder how many people decided to just stay home after seeing this show???*


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

TacoGrande said:


> I lived in Las Pinas for a little over 2 years within the last 5 years. I never bought or drove a vehicle. It wasn't worth it for me. It was too cheap to get a trike to get groceries and go to work, and when I ventured to downtown Manila I made sure it was during "off" traffic times via taxi. However, if you are just visiting and don't depend on working in the Manila area, I highly suggest to go anywhere else instead of Manila. On the weekends there I'd venture North of Manila. Due to traffic in Manila, it took me 3 hours or more just to get out of Manila to get to where traffic would flow normally.
> 
> My current significant other does have a driver's liscense and is a superb driver. However, I wouldn't let her drive in Manila unless it was to save a life. I haven't been back in about 2 years now, but will probably be landing soon. I couldn't imagine how Manila's traffic could be worse. It was horrible when I was there, to be worse is just beyond my imagination.
> 
> --First Post by the way.


Loved the Video! Have to agree with host - the Jeepneys are the worst problem. I would never try driving in Manila, I'd be very reluctant to drive in Manhattan and I never availed of my International Driver's license while in Russia. The Russians drive a lot like the Filipinos but there the Traffic cops are armed and have been known to put a round into the back of a car if the driver is too slow to respond to the wave of their little black & white striped baton signalling you to pull over!
The worst area in Bacolod is around the City's Public Plaza because of the shear numbers of PUJs swerving in/out and making turns every which way regardless of the lane they're supposed to be in. You really need to stay focused!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

But for all the craziness no vehicle I've been a passenger in has been in an accident or have I seen one so...but I am totally amazed it hasn't happened yet!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> But for all the craziness no vehicle I've been a passenger in has been in an accident or have I seen one so...but I am totally amazed it hasn't happened yet!


It is amazing that there aren't far more!


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Even just walking in manila is difficult. So many people, you feel like you are on a obstacle course dodging this and that. You have people mindlessly walking in different directions, sidecars, motorbikes, bicycles, kids running around...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

10 years ago it would have taken me 4-6 hrs to get from lower Luzon to Manila but now it's only .45 -2 hrs even with heavy traffic. There are a couple area's North of the US embassy, PBI and the Binondo area or China town that have some serious road challenges but outside of those area's it's somewhat normal or uneventful. 

There's no such thing as stopping unless you can't squeeze through, lol. I never let a tricycle in front of me cut in unless with bad traffic it wouldn't matter but what slows up traffic is the tricycle and jeepeny drivers they block or drive slowly for customers.

I use my turn signals but there are times that it's not needed, using your vehicle as a weapon works, I have learned that from driving in some really tight area's.

There's no such testing, driving to get your license in lower Luzon so not all LTO branches operate the same, many differences it all depends on where you live, this must be requirements for Manila or larger metro area's, in my area waiting for you number to be called can take hours, first time license takes all day long, first part is an interview with the Head of the office an your passport with copies ect.. then later on waiting to get called at several windows.


----------



## Jerry123 (Sep 21, 2013)

*"Auto Insurance"*



CaptainLarsen said:


> Yeah I dont mind driving anywhere in Philippines actually, myself. Have always driven here myself. My partner learned to drive from me  Agree, in Manila just use the care as your tool/weapon to get where u want. Bought my girl a Ford Focus to get around as I thought she would like that better, but now she prefers my Ford Explorer to push her weight around, 5ft and 80lb  We love driving anywhere in Philippines, of course the province is nicest.


Captain Larsen, thanks for your quote. My Filipina wife and I plan to move to Subic +-April 2014. I am studying this forum and found foreigners are treated harshly by the law in car accidents at fault or not. Who is your auto insurance?
Doesn't liability coverage manage all situations? Thanks Jerry & Vilma


----------

